# NEW 2006 Nissan Tsuru



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Okay not really, but I'm so glad I got my car back    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesTnine9 (Mar 22, 2006)

Man, I envy you. Just amazing! one thing though... shorten up or shave that wire antena.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

wow !! please say that is a new paint job ! oh and where did u get those headlights they look freakin amazing !


----------



## SΞ-R (May 9, 2007)

Ahem, its not a sentra.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

SΞ-R said:


> Ahem, its not a sentra.




so wait are those the stock Tsuru lights or what are u tryin to say?


----------

